# Important question about vision standards



## Jmaz2015 (Dec 22, 2014)

Is the vision measurment both eyes together or seperatley? I have one eye with 20/60 and one with 20/100. 

Thanks and god bless


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

They do left and right separately and then left and right together, for both corrected and uncorrected.

http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/hrd/cs...-medical-standards-2014-physicians-guide.docx


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Just check on this handy MASSCOPS Eye Chart:
 U
MAY
 GET
 F'D
WITH
OVER
THAT


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I failed my eye exam due to a severe case of Chronic Optical Rectalitis...which in laymans terms is a shiitty outlook on life.


----------

